

Amputee Successfully Feels Prosthetic Grip Strength Via Arm Electrodes - bane
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/biomedical/bionics/sensitive-prosthetic-hand-gets-a-grip

======
monsterdune
I'm super curious to learn more about the software behind this. I think this
is one area where open sourcing this kind of software could help to really
improve it, and putting cynicism aside really improve the lives of others. If
the os community built things like Linux I think we can do amazing things
here. I for one would be very happy to participate in something like this and
contribute if I can.

